# Heat Resistant Finish?



## HardTarget (16 Mar 2014)

Has anyone got any advise on how to finish a table top (solid oak) that will used for hot plates that can withstand the heat? The table has already been finished with Osmo, but the heat has damaged the finish and I have been asked if I can repair it. Now I am not sure what I can put over the Osmo?


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (16 Mar 2014)

I'm hearing very good things about Treatex which is by a company that span out of Osmo. A demonstrator at our turning club claimed he had dish washed a wooden bowl treated with it 18 times thus far and it's yet to affect the finish. I've used it on a couple of pieces but not tested its heat resistance but it might be worth a go.


----------



## Mr Finch (17 Mar 2014)

I saw the bowl that Mark claimed was washed 18 times and it looked fine. I have bought a sample pot of treatex to play with but I wonder the difference between a hot drink on treatex/osmo and a hot plate. I would (and will) be cautious about plate type heat on the finish.


----------



## HardTarget (18 Mar 2014)

Thanks for the replys, I will take a look at the Treatex finish.


----------



## Rowbear (20 Mar 2014)

Hi Hardtarget,

I have had brilliant results using hard burnished oil. I have used several oils and all have provided great finish and excellent resistance to radiant heat and liquid spills. In fact we now do not use cloth to protect our dining table from hot plates and hot and cold drinks. The oils I have tried are mainly local products, but one you will be able to work with would be Tung Oil. After the burnishing, there is little to no odor, a brilliant satin finish and a very resistant coat covering the table. 

Regards,

Rob


----------



## tekno.mage (12 Apr 2014)

Osmo Polyx Oil works great for table tops. I have an oak side table which is finished with two coats of Osmo oil and has survived hot plates, spilt cups of hot coffee etc etc now for a couple of years with no problems. I also use Osmo Top Oil on some sycamore plates we use every day to eat from - and they get washed every day in hot soapy water. After 18 months they are showing some wear from knife cuts etc, but the finish is still fine and shows no staining despite us having eaten many plates of curry and spag bolognase from them!


----------

